# Volkl Boards



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

I'd imagine they are solid enough boards... they are known for making excellent skis. I just don't see many shops in North America carrying them.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

FirstChair said:


> The nose is soft, it's fairly stiff between the feet, and the tail is medium stiffness with slight (less than 1cm) taper.


fuck that's almost exactly what i'm looking for


----------



## baddmaddy (Mar 2, 2010)

Volkl makes some great boards. Always have wanted to try the Coal. Very hard to find any in the US including online.

Here are some recent reviews of their new line-up.

Brand Test - Volkl Squad, Coal & Cashew Snowboards Reviewed - Snowboard Review


----------

